# FTP Permissions



## jjjustjjjay (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear bsd experts 

I have a freebsd 8.0 server running on and IBM Netfinity 5000. and i cant seem to figure out the ftp permissions. I can log in as my user and download files but i can't upload when i try i get permission denied error. i added my user is the ftp and wheel group but i still cant up load. 

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2010)

What are the permissions of the directory you're trying to upload to ([cmd=]ls -ld /that/directory[/cmd])?


----------



## Alt (Feb 11, 2010)

jjjustjjjay said:
			
		

> I can log in as my user and download files but i can't upload when i try i get permission denied error.


Try upload to /home/USERNAME/ (USERNAME is name of user you logging) it must work for regular user. Problem is coming from directory permissions as DutchDaemon already noticed


----------



## jjjustjjjay (Feb 13, 2010)

So my ftp is /usr/ftproot/  i made that directory my self. i would use the home of a user but i have a small business with like 5 or 6 different users that access the ftp from day to day. and I want my user to have read write access (dont want execute) but i want the others to just have read. my user is already in the wheel group. i read up on chmod but how do i change premissions for each user, like of i wanted one user to have read write access and i wanted a different one to have just read.

-Thanks


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 13, 2010)

Say if you wish to permit only 'myuser' to read and write and others to only read, you can `chown` and `chgrp` the dir to 'myuser'. 


```
drw-r--r--   2 myuser  myuser    512 Feb 13 10:52 ftproot
```

But if you have a bunch of users with only some of them can read and write while the rest can only read, you can group them so that you can assign a specific permission for that group.

Example if you have 2 groups of users, say 'groupA' and 'groupB', whereby 'groupA' can read and write while 'groupB' can only read, you will set the permission like this:


```
drw-rw-r--   2 myuser  groupA    512 Feb 13 10:52 ftproot
```

'myuser' and members in 'groupA' can read and write, while others can only read.

Hope this helps.


----------

